# Can Lộ Lộ lại khoe hàng trong triển lãm bồn tắm



## Xinh (3 Tháng bảy 2012)

[h=2]Cô người mẫu tiếp tục gây chú ý với những  trang phục không thể kiệm vải hơn. Hết hở ngực, lần này cô quyết định để  hở mông.[/h]                          




​


             [TD="class: Image"]Trong khi công chúng nửa choáng váng, nửa  tò mò trước  những chiêu trò của mẹ con Can Lộ Lộ, các nhà quảng cáo lại  lợi dụng sự  ồn ào này để thu hút khách hàng quan tâm hơn đến thương  hiệu của mình.  Đó là lý do khiến thời gian gần đây, cô người mẫu lắm  chiêu đắt show  trông thấy. Hôm 23/5, cô vừa được mời đến quảng cáo cho  một hãng bồn tắm  và nhà bếp tại Thượng Hải. Bước vào sảnh, hai mẹ con  khiến quan khách  và công chúng choáng với bộ trang phục "một mất một  còn".










             [TD="class: Image"]Với bộ váy này, cô người mẫu không để lộ  ngực như thói  quen vốn có, nhưng cả mảng mông và những vị trí rất nhạy  cảm phơi ra lồ  lộ như đúng cái tên cô, ai nhìn thấy cũng đỏ mặt. Ban  đầu, cô nàng còn  loay hoay che che, đậy đậy, nhưng sau đó, do quá  "nhiệt tình" với công  việc, cô chẳng buồn bận tâm đến phần da thịt  không được che chắn.









             [TD="class: Image"]Hết hở ngực, Lộ Lộ lại khoe mông.









             [TD="class: Image"]Sau màn "khai mạc", Lộ Lộ vào thay trang  phục để giới  thiệu sản phẩm mới. Diện bộ váy không thể mỏng hơn, cô  ngúng nguẩy đứng  trên thành bồn, sau đó từ từ...chìm xuống, cho công  chúng mãn nhãn sự  sang trọng của... bồn tắm.









             [TD="class: Image"]Can Lộ Lộ chỉ là cái tên xa lạ của làng  
giải trí
,  nhưng nhờ việc ăn mặc gây 
sốc
, giờ cô được các thương hiệu  mời gọi quảng  cáo liên tục. Bất chấp sự la ó của phần lớn công chúng,  một bộ phận vẫn  đang tiếp nối đàn chị Lộ Lộ, với hy vọng rằng càng lộ  thì càng nổi.


----------



## adela1102 (3 Tháng tám 2012)

Em này thì lộ nhiều rồi lộ thế này bình thường


----------



## xuanthachnguyen (6 Tháng tám 2014)

Đã trở thành thương hiệu rồi , Lộ Lộ


----------



## chupachups (8 Tháng tám 2014)

mấy cô này k có tài năng thì đành dùng vốn tự có để nổi tiếng thôi chứ biết làm sao được


----------

